# Software para acompanhamento do Tempo



## Cacella (29 Mar 2007 às 17:13)

Caros Colegas,

Meu nome é Paulo Cacella e moro no Brasil, mais precisamente em Brasilia. Desenvolvi (ou melhor, estou desenvolvendo) um programa que nos permita analisar series temporais historicas de temperatura e outros eventos de uma forma simples e rápida. Estou precisando de dados portugueses. Voces conhecem algum site que disponibilize, em qualquer formato, uma base de dados historica de estacoes oficiais de Portugal ou de outras paragens ?

Quem quiser executar o programa para ver basta seguir as instrucoes abaixo :

Como Funciona ? 

Roda em Windows.

Voces tem que dar um download primeiro no NET FRamework da Microsoft 2.0 para quem não tem. Pega-se aqui http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-4362-4b0d-8edd-aab15c5e04f5&DisplayLang=en 

instalE o J#que pega-se aqui

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...b3-ed0e-4af8-ae63-2f0e42501be1&displaylang=en

Apos isso voces pegam o meu programa aqui http://cacella.tachyonweb.net/clima.zip e unzipam em qualquer diretorio.Roda e pronto. 


O que ele faz ? 

Já faz muitas coisas, mesmo ainda estando no inicio. 

Pega as normais climatologicas do INMET e anima (ATENCAO pode demorar a aparecer por causa da internet. Ainda nao coloquei os cursores de wait. Portanto, aguardem... 

Pega as simopticas da marinha e anima (muito ainda a fazer em termos de configuracoes e interface) 

Internet. Entrem no menu e voces vao ver 

Dados Historicos. Muito a fazer mas ja eh show de bola. Pega os dados direto....sao dados oficiais. E do mundo inteiro. A interface ainda é pé duro, mas vai melhorar. 
Basicamente voce escreve algo embaixo de "Busca Estacao" e aperta o "Busca Estacao". Por exemplo, escrevendo Bras vai aparecer Brasilia AERO na lista das encontradas. Selecione a desejada (muitas nao tem dados) Escolha o ano. Aperte "Carrega Dados de". Só precisa fazer isso uma vez. Eu guardo no disco. Agora é só escolher se quer as tabelas ou graficos. So coloquei temperaturas mas vou incluir o resto (humidade, pluviosidade etc) 
No grafico um clique da direita aparece um menu de contexto, 
Para dar zoom é so selecionar clicando arrastando o mouse. Para mover aperte shift e com o botao direito do mouse clicado mova. Ainda tem bugs..mas a gente conserta.. 

As estacoes automaticas do WUnderground tambem podem ser recuperadas pelo seu ID, mas a analise estatistica ainda nao esta funcionando, apenas o grafico.

PS: É de graça e sempre será. 

Obrigado,

Paulo Cacella


----------



## Dan (29 Mar 2007 às 17:24)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

Seja bem-vindo a este fórum


----------



## Fil (31 Mar 2007 às 00:12)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

É muito bom o programa e tem imenso potencial, só é pena mesmo não ter dados de Portugal. Até podias fazer um programa que desse para inserir os nossos registos (para quem não tem estação que se possa ligar ao PC), e que calculasse as médias mensais e anuais e fizesse gráficos iguais aos do programa actual. Fica a ideia  

Caso te seja útil, há um arquivo de extremos de temperatura neste site:

http://www.vwkweb.nl/synops/index.php


----------



## Kraliv (31 Mar 2007 às 10:25)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*



Fil disse:


> É muito bom o programa e tem imenso potencial, só é pena mesmo não ter dados de Portugal. Até *podias fazer um programa que desse para inserir os nossos registos (para quem não tem estação que se possa ligar ao PC), e que calculasse as médias mensais e anuais e fizesse gráficos iguais aos do programa actual. *Fica a ideia
> 
> Caso te seja útil, há um arquivo de extremos de temperatura neste site:
> 
> http://www.vwkweb.nl/synops/index.php





  

É isso  

Se o Paulo fizesse um programa desses é que era. Eu que tenho uma La Crosse WS-1600 sem possibilidade de ligação ao PC... poderia começar a fornecer outro tipo de dados  


Fica então a sugestão, vamos aguardar pela resposta do Paulo  



Ah...e já agora Bem Vindo ao forum


----------



## Cacella (31 Mar 2007 às 13:15)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

Olá Colegas,

Desculpe o atraso na resposta. Estava um tanto ocupado essa semana que passou.

Boa ideia. Vou incluir a entrada de dados manual. Acho que esse fim de semana vai ter. Aviso pra voces.

O link é excelente. Vou colocar tudo para dentro 

Um abraço

Paulo Cacella


----------



## Kraliv (31 Mar 2007 às 16:49)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*



Cacella disse:


> Olá Colegas,
> 
> *Desculpe o atraso na resposta*. Estava um tanto ocupado essa semana que passou.
> 
> ...





Qual atraso, Paulo !!??  

Fica à vontade   e obrigado desde já pela disponibilidade  



cumps


----------



## Cacella (1 Abr 2007 às 23:21)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

Senhores,

Atualizei a versão no site e agora os dados de Portugal aparecem, assim como dos demais países da Europa. 

Ainda estou por fazer a inclusão de dados manuais

É só pegar no link original da primeira mensagem


----------



## Kraliv (2 Abr 2007 às 00:47)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*



Cacella disse:


> Senhores,
> 
> Atualizei a versão no site e agora os dados de Portugal aparecem, assim como dos demais países da Europa.
> 
> ...





Valeu   com a inclusão dos dados da Europa  

Espero que consigas colocar a possibilidade da inclusão manual de dados  

Pessoalmente dava-me muito jeito  



cumps


----------



## Fil (3 Abr 2007 às 17:30)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

Bem, agora é que o programa ficou mesmo interessante tal é a quantidade de dados. Por exemplo aqui da estação de Bragança tem dados desde 1973  Também tem dados desde 1973 de outras localidades, como Lisboa/Portela, Viana do Castelo ou Penhas Douradas.

Incrivel como os verões na década de 70 eram frescos, principalmente se comparados com os de agora! Pena não ter 1972, que foi um dos anos mais frios do século em Portugal (devido ao verão fresco).

Obrigado Cacella!


----------



## Cacella (6 Abr 2007 às 12:27)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

Fiz um novo update do programa.

1 ) As cartas sinopticas do Brasil estao OK

2 ) Agora voces podem pegar os dados de qualquer estacao oficial do mundo com registro, na data de ontem, no menu Condicoes atuais ou a base inteira no de Dados Historicos baseado no link que o colega Fil informou . Esses dados sao apenas de consulta e nao podem ser trabalhados. Estou trabalhando para capturar a serie inteira. O problema é o tamanho da base que está grande demais..

3 ) Incluidas novas funcoes de operacoes com series como a compatibilizacao N/S de inverno para comparacoes

4) Vou permitir a entrada de dados manual para que o usuario possa registrar e comparar seus proprios dados. Ainda está em desenvolvimento, mas pode ser vista em  Dados Historicos/ Entrada de Dados Manual


----------



## Cacella (6 Abr 2007 às 23:22)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

Mais uma versao

Agora tem dados de tudo : humidade, pressao, vento, sensacao termica etc... do mundo inteiro


----------



## Cacella (7 Abr 2007 às 12:03)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

mais uma atualizacao. No resumo dos dados anuais sao colocados dias de neve, neve acumulada, neve no chao, trovao, granizo, chuva, tornado

Alem disso existem imagens por Satelite para o Brasil. Se quiserem de Portugal é só me dizer onde estão as melhores.

Alguns exemplos....

DIAS DE NEVE NO ANO DE 2006 

PARIS ------ 21 
LONDRES (Heathrow) ----- 16 
MADRID -------- 4 
BARILOCHE -------- 18 
MENDOZA --------- 3 
TRELEW -------- 1 
USHUAIA --------- 45 
BALMACEDA -------- 30 
ATLANTA (EUA) -------- 3 
NEWYORK (CENTRAL PARK) --------- 9 
WASHINGTON DC ------------ 12 
DENVER ------------ 45 
CHICAGO ---------- 48 
MOSCOU --------- 83 
MILAO (ITALIA) --------- 4 
ATENAS ---------- 2 
CANBERRA --------- 0 
KIMBERLEY ---------- 0 
MARRAKECH --------- 1 
ZURICH ----------- 40 
MUNICH ----------- 52 
TOULOUSE ---------- 7 
SHANGAI ------------ 2 
TOKYO ---------- 7 
WELLINGTON NZ ------------ 2 
LA PAZ (BOLIVIA) ----------- 13 !!!

ACUMULADO E NO SOLO EM 2006

PARIS -- 21,1 cm ---- 5 dias de neve no chao 
LONDRES -- 6,1 cm ---- 6 dias de neve no chao 
MADRID -- NA 
BARILOCHE -- 40,1cm ---- 19 dias de neve no chao 
MENDOZA -- NA 
TRELEW -- NA 
USHUAIA -- 46,5 cm ---- 27 dias de neve no chao 
ATLANTA -- NA 
NY(LA GUARDIA)(11 dias de neve) -- 68,1 cm ---- 14 dias de neve no chao 
WASHINGTON --- 9,9 cm ---- 4 dias de neve no chao 
MOSCOU ---- 171,7 cm ----- 133 dias de neve no chao 
CHICAGO ----- 45,2 cm ------ 31 dias de neve no chao


----------



## Mago (7 Abr 2007 às 18:57)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

Está a ficar muito fixe,
Imagens de satélite de Portugal

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoGeralSatelites.jsp

Era fixe tambem dar a cartas numericas da Europa e Portugal


----------



## Cacella (7 Abr 2007 às 23:44)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

Me passe os links que eu coloco


----------



## Cacella (8 Abr 2007 às 13:45)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

Coloquei um novo update onde é possivel voce entrar com dados de sua estacao ou de quantas quiser

Como Usar ?

Na opção do menu Dados Historicos/Entra Dados Manual aparece uma tela. A primeira coisa é voce criar a sua estação. Escreva o nome dela e pressione "Cria Estação".

Com a estação criada voce pode escolhe-la no "Entra Dados". Nessa lista estão todas as estações não padrão, definidas pelo usuário

Mude para o ano desejado e aguarde. Cada vez que ele criar o arquivo demora um pouco.  Entre com os dados. Pode usar copiar/colar do Excel ou de qualquer outro lugar. Assim, se voce ja tem isso em uma planilha  aimportacao é muito fácil.

Após atualizar os dados pressione "Salvar Dados". Com os dados salvos foi criado no seu computador o arquivo. Cada vez que voce selecionar o ano ou a estação ele será carregado de acordo.

A opção de servidor ainda está sendo desenvolvida. Nessa opção voce poderá mandar seus dados e capturar o de outros de modo a manter todas as estacoes atualizadas em um trabalho cooperativo. Por enquanto os arquivos estao salvos apenas em seu computador.

Após a entrada de dados voce poderá usar as consultas normalmente, tal como se fosse uma estacao do servidor do NOAA. As estatisticas e tudo o mais funciona.

Nesse modulo habilitei somente temperaturas, pressao, pt orvalho e ventos. As ocorrencias de neve, granizo etc ainda nao foram implementadas.


----------



## Fil (8 Abr 2007 às 21:21)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

Cacella, o programa está cada vez melhor e mais completo e com muito potencial para ficar ainda melhor!

Só um aparte, reparei que alguns dados da NOAA em relação à neve não estão correctos (não tem a ver com o programa). Por exemplo vi um dia de neve em Bragança em pleno verão em 1976, e outros dias em que a temperatura nunca o permitiria. E para compensar esses dias, retira muitos outros em que houve mesmo neve (e não, não falo daquela neve no meio da madrugada que dura meio minuto ). Acho que isso é porque esses dados são os enviados automáticamente para a base de dados da NOAA pelas estações automáticas e não têm a validação do observador.

Por exemplo, indica neve no dia 25/02/2006 mas já não indica nada no dia 26 no qual começou a nevar já depois das 01h durante algum tempo e o dia amanheceu assim:





Se calhar devias também trabalhar um pouco mais a parte da interface para torná-lo um pouco mais amigável


----------



## Cacella (8 Abr 2007 às 21:44)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

É verdade. Poderia ser mais amigável. Com o tempo a gente melhora. A idéia agora é permitir mais funcionalidades...

Quanto a neve em Bragança é verdade. Existem algumas falhas nos dados, principalmente nos locais em que esses fenomenos nao sao tao frequentes. Mas aí nao podemos fazer muita coisa. Posso colocar uma limitacao nao deixando ter neve se a minima foi maior que 5 graus 

No brasil isso é uum blizzard


----------



## Fil (8 Abr 2007 às 21:57)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

Mas o que importa é que os critérios usados nesses dados sejam semelhantes em todo o mundo para que eles sejam comparáveis  

Concordo que as funcionalidades tenham prioridade por agora.


----------



## Kraliv (10 Abr 2007 às 11:14)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

Boas,

Na entrada de Dados Manual apenas conseguimos ver os nomes se estivermos em 1 de Janeiro.






 



Ao passar para uma outra data (hoje, por exemplo) , ficamos sem perceber ao que cada coluna pertence ( não sei se me faço entender)  








Já agora, o ideal mesmo era o programa ter um quadro/janela tipo o deste programa:





para a entrada de dados


e ter também a possibilidade de mostrar os dados da nossa estação 





num quadro _isolado_ e mais "bonitinho"  


Outra coisa que poderia/deveria ser possível era alterar a imagem de fundo da Central do tempo.


cumps


PS: O programa referido é o SkyMet e pode ser visto aqui o manual de utilização:  SkyMet Manual Online pode que sirva de inspiração para o Paulo.


----------



## Mago (10 Abr 2007 às 15:24)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

Caro Cacella

Por acaso não daria para desenvolver uma aplicação Via web em que os utilizadores colocassem os dados manualmente e que aparecessem os dados à semelhança deste site






Assim como as tabelas que aparecem em baixo desse Mapa. Pode dar uma olhadela em: 

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/

Seria muito fixe partilhar-mos os nossos dados entre todos assim com uma interface do genero.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Cacella (12 Abr 2007 às 01:45)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

Olá,

Estou um tanto sem tempo. Mas vejamos :

1 ) Kraliv. Entendi o problema. Boa idéia vou implementar a interface.

2 ) Mago. Sim, é possível. Logo que tenha tempo implementarei as duas sugestões

Um abraço

Paulo


----------



## Kraliv (12 Abr 2007 às 11:01)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*



Cacella disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Estou um tanto sem tempo. Mas vejamos :
> 
> ...






Boas,



Ficamos então a aguardar essas melhorias  


A sugestão do Mago é  5 *  



cumps


----------



## Cacella (14 Abr 2007 às 01:48)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

Fiz uma atualização e consertei um defeito que impedia a visualização dos gráficos. Vou ver se esse fim de semana acho um tempo para fazer as sugestões. Foi colocada no mesmo local que está indicado na primeira mensagem


----------



## Cacella (22 Abr 2007 às 22:47)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

Não estou tendo muito tempo, mas fiz um update com um visual do Vista. A atualização manual ainda não est;á funcionando totalmente, mas já estou fazendo a atualização automática.

Caso o pessoal aqui resolva entrar com os dados poderemos ter uma rede em tempo quase real das temperaturas e condições de tempo nas estações particulares

http://cacella.tachyonweb.net/clima.zip


----------



## Kraliv (23 Abr 2007 às 00:13)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

Boas,

Ei Paulo  ... está ficando bonito  












Parabéns!


----------



## MNeves (23 Abr 2007 às 22:51)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

Boa noite a todos. No meu computador nao aparece nada assim...só lê no bloco de notas e não se percebe nada.Quando vou abrir aparece-me uma janela para eu escolher o programa que quero abrir..mas nao dá nenhum...


----------



## Kraliv (23 Abr 2007 às 23:48)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*



MNeves disse:


> Boa noite a todos. *No meu computador nao aparece nada assim*...só lê no bloco de notas e não se percebe nada.Quando vou abrir aparece-me uma janela para eu escolher o programa que quero abrir..mas nao dá nenhum...





Vai ler (sff) o 1º post do tópico... tens lá as info sobre os programas necessários para colocar a funcionar


----------



## MNeves (24 Abr 2007 às 00:01)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*



Kraliv disse:


> Vai ler (sff) o 1º post do tópico... tens lá as info sobre os programas necessários para colocar a funcionar



Sim...eu instalei os dois Amanhã vou tentar desinstalar e instalar de novo,pode ser que dê..mas Obrigado na mesma


----------



## abrantes (5 Jan 2008 às 00:09)

*Re: Programa de Computador para Acompanhamento do Tempo*

Muito bom este projeto cara!!
Onde vc consegue os dados direto?
Exist algum webservice que forneca estes dados padronizados?
Abração merrmão e parabens pelo projeto


----------

